# April Fools Pranks, were you caught out ?



## David H (Apr 1, 2013)

Lot's of April Fools pranks doing the rounds, were you caught out ?

Did you see any memorable pranks?

Here's one that caught my eye.

*Click here to view*


----------



## Aoife (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb6nbQBtDPg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## David H (Apr 1, 2013)

*How about this one*

*Google Nose*


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 1, 2013)

The Harry Potter Wiki has today become the Lord Voldemort Wiki.


----------



## Aoife (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.diabetesdaily.com/voices/2013/04/alcohol-pill-may-be-answer-to-morning-high-blood-sugars/


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2013)

Saw one on my hubby's fb and fell for it was warburtons saying they had brought out a new loaf that was all the end bits of the bread grr I'm fickle


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2013)

Steff said:


> Saw one on my hubby's fb and fell for it was warburtons saying they had brought out a new loaf that was all the end bits of the bread grr I'm fickle



Where I used to work there was a dairy next door with a canteen and we were allowed to order from them. Favourite sandwiches were sausage, bacon, egg and tomato on crusts, and however many were ordered they always seemed to have enough crusts - something which has puzzled me to this day!  

(they were very cheap and totally unhealthy! )


----------



## bennyg70 (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw a good one on my facebook...

It was my ex's facebook status (Shes now in Australia, coming home in a few days) which read - "I wanted to tell you all before I fly home - I'm getting married!"

I was <This close> to typing... "At least make it believeable luv"


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 3, 2013)

Google Nose  (YouTube video)


----------



## Caroline (Apr 10, 2013)

when I was a volunteer at London Zoo people often asked to see the Lirpa Loof which is April Fool spelt backwards.

In the past I have got people to phone the zoo for C Lyon and L E Fant


----------

